

Sketchbook for web designers - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2009/02/sketchbook-for-web-designers.html

======
alabut
Interesting idea but it's still basically grid paper and I have a beef with
those types of journals - the ink color for the grids is too dark and
overpowers whatever you're trying to sketch.

I used to buy "ghost grid" notebooks from Edward Tufte's site to get around
this and just yesterday ordered something that looks even more promising - a
dot matrix grid that gets rid of the lines completely:

<http://www.creativesoutfitter.com/Products/Dot-Grid-Book/9>

